# product to clean old bearings?



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 25, 2020)

I have been using automotive brake cleaner to break down old gummed up grease is there something less expensive or safer for my lungs and head? I had heard that kerosene is an alternative. thanks in advance


----------



## RustySprockets (Oct 25, 2020)

I keep a shallow wide-mouth jar with some Goof-Off inside for the really grungy ones--works in seconds.  The stuff smells just as bad as BraKleen, but it isn't an aerosol and the jar only needs to be opened long enough to toss the parts inside.  A  little on a rag works wonders on the cups, too.


----------



## bike (Oct 25, 2020)

kero or less safe gas


----------



## Gordon (Oct 25, 2020)

I use some carb cleaner that is supposedly biodegradable and safe. I still take precautions and use gloves, but it does  good job. Comes in a gallon pail with a basket inside.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks I'm going to look for gallon of brake cleaner, and try the kerosene as well. I have lots of bearings to clean.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 25, 2020)

LA's Totally Awesome "concentrated cleaner", a yellow liquid at a dollar store near you. Great stuff and cheap.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 25, 2020)

I like kerosene. It's less volatile and less stinky than some other solvents. And you can reuse it: After cleaning parts in a small container, pour the used kero into a bottle for reuse while leaving the grit in the container. Every once in a while, use some fresh stuff.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 25, 2020)

BRAKLEEN. Wear gloves, the cheap ones from Harbor Freight, and have good ventilation.  Put a small amount into a small shallow container and roll the bearing around on the bottom of the container. I use old discarded Tupperware bowls, it's soft enough to make the bearings roll and it won't break.  Take the bearing out and roll it clean and dry on a paper towel. Dip your paper towel in the Brakleen and clean the races. Re-grease and you're ready to roll.  I have some Awesome, I'll give it a try and compare the two.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 5, 2021)

I use either kerosene or gasoline to soak the bearings in a glass jar, put on the top and give it a good shake. These bearings are from my 46 Rollfast had thick gummy grease that easily cleaned off. This method works well for chains too leaving them spotless. The gunk will eventually settle to the bottom of the jar then you can transfer the cleaner liquid to another jar and dump the dirty one.






I


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 5, 2021)

Ultrasonic cleaner and replace the balls.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 5, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Ultrasonic cleaner and replace the balls.



What do you use for solvent?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2021)

In my experience WD40 works pretty well in a pinch when I'm at home and don't have access to the solvent tank at work.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 5, 2021)

Simple Green


Krakatoa said:


> What do you use for solvent?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 5, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> I use either kerosene or gasoline to soak the bearings in a glass jar, put on the top and give it a good shake. These bearings are from my 46 Rollfast had thick gummy grease that easily cleaned off. This method works well for chains too leaving them spotless. The gunk will eventually settle to the bottom of the jar then you can transfer the cleaner liquid to another jar and dump the dirty one.
> 
> View attachment 1333270
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris (Jan 5, 2021)

Andrew Gorman said:


> LA's Totally Awesome "concentrated cleaner", a yellow liquid at a dollar store near you. Great stuff and cheap.



A friend recommended this stuff to me a few years ago, and I was sold on it immediately. Buy the gallon size for a buck! After soaking them in the Orange I usually plunk 'em in a vat WD40 and clean 'em off with my girlfriends toothbrush. If using this method, be sure to return toothbrush so she'll be none the wiser.


----------



## vincev (Jan 6, 2021)

Boris said:


> A friend recommended this stuff to me a few years ago, and I was sold on it immediately. Buy the gallon size for a buck! After soaking them in the Orange I usually plunk 'em in a vat WD40 and clean 'em off with my girlfriends toothbrush. If using this method, be sure to return toothbrush so she'll be none the wiser.



I have to agree with the pin head.I buy cheap degreaser at the dollar store.The degreaser works well on other items around the house and is cheap.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 6, 2021)

I have that Totally Awesome Cleaner from the Dollar Store and have used it on other stuff and works really well. I still have to clean the crank bearings of my Shelby so I will give it a try.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 6, 2021)

Boris said:


> A friend recommended this stuff to me a few years ago, and I was sold on it immediately. Buy the gallon size for a buck! After soaking them in the Orange I usually plunk 'em in a vat WD40 and clean 'em off with my girlfriends toothbrush. If using this method, be sure to return toothbrush so she'll be none the wiser.



Hey, at least yours still has her own teeth.


----------



## all riders (Jan 7, 2021)

I think kerosene works better than brake cleaner. Put bearings, balls down. in jar or small tub/bucket and get a circular motion going--you'll hear when the balls start rolling quickly and you'll see the kerosene cloud with dirt. kerosene is pretty cheap--especially in 5 gal. cans for heaters.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 7, 2021)

Kerosene is flammable, Brakleen is not.


----------



## all riders (Jan 7, 2021)

Fire safety is always a good point, but it depends--there are two types of brake cleaner Chlorinated and non-chlorinated. The chlorinated ones (I think) are non-flammable but they are heavy in VOCs and nasty ones. They've been banned in a few states.  The non-chlorinated are full of highly flammable stuff. They also are full of things like Toluene, Xylene, and Benzene--I'd rather bathe in kerosene. If you're in Califonia, any brand of brake cleaner in your hand is flammable. Plus, I think kerosene just does a better job--specifically on old hardened grease, though it takes a little longer


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Kerosene is flammable, Brakleen is not.



A co-worker's discarded lit cigarette would say otherwise.


----------



## valley vintage bicycles (Jan 7, 2021)

What do we all think they were using in 19??. Kerosene? Gas? I gotta believe both were already in the shop.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Jan 7, 2021)

Regular 87 OCTANE Gasoline,  just like what you'd put in your Lawnmower's Gas can , or any ordinary non high performance automobile that can run fine with the least expensive 87 OCTANE gas.

YOU DO NEED TO DO THIS OUTSIDE,  AWAY FROM PETS, CHILDREN, FLAME, SPARKS, ETC...!!!

Ordinary aluminum  beer & Coke cans work best.  Simply cut  an ordinary  12oz/355ml  Coke/beer can in half using a pair of scissors.    First gently poke a  hole in the side of the Coke can with the tip end of the scissors and then it will be extremely easy to cut the Coke can in half.      It  doesn't have to be exactly in half.......you can just go with the bottom third of the can....whatever gives you enough that you can essentially drown and soak the caged bearing in.

I use a  different  Coke/beer can  for   each  of  the  #64 caged bottom bracket-crank bearings  when  cleaning  and re-greasing-reusing them in the same Schwinn, so that I can make certain to replace the old now cleaned & regreased #64 caged bottom bracket-crank bearings  in  exactly the same side(formation) as when removed.      That isn't all that critical, as if the bearings are in great shape,  it shouldn't matter,  but  I am a little weird in doing things a certain way.       YOU DON'T NEED MUCH Gasoline AT ALL!!!    -------just a few ounces in each  can.............    Take an unpainted  wire coathanger  and cut approximately a five inch section from the straight part...................then with that 5 inch piece of coathanger............make a  J- bend at one end of it, so that you can retrieve the "Formula 87" soak in the cut in half Coke can. 

I recommend  Waterproof GREEN Grease which is synthetic and comes in the 14 OZ(397grams), aproximately twelve inches long X two inch diameter.....mini tennis ball can thingy which is essentially a grease gun cartridge......... IT IS APPROXIMATELY $10 at one of the local auto parts stores.....either AUTOZONE or O'Reilly's.....can't remember...........  For bike use this amount will last nearly forever unless you do nearly 100 bicycles.     Don't worry  as  you can recap this mini tennis ball can thingy with nothing but ordinary Aluminum foil(reynolds wrap or whatever brand) from your kitchen  and  rubber bands......and  then maybe place the can thingy in an old empty but cleaned bread loaf wrapper(plastic) with the twist tie.
OMNI Lubricants of Lewisville Texas  makes it.  www.greengrease.com  UPC code 8 39639 00101 6   telephone number 1-877-GO-GREASE,   1-877-464-7327.........................   I recommend this more than anything else..........no need to spend more because this inexpensive GREEN grease is better/or at least as good as the most expensive competitors on the market.
Use  a   plastic   spoon  or  plastic knife........like what you might get at McDonalds with a sundae or with hotcakes,   for scooping out the portion of grease needed.    Hope this is a useful suggestion.     87 Octane gasoline, fresh new gasoline just as you'd put into your lawnmower will work great for cleaning bearings! DON'T TRY TO USE OLD or STALE GASOLINE!!!  USE FRESH GASOLINE!!!   BE SAFE!!!!  KNOW THE POTENTIAL HAZARDS AND REMAIN SOBER AS YOU DO THIS.  Remember you don't need to use a large amount..........the beer/Coke can method is great and doesn't waste much gas.............SOAK FOR MINIMUM OF TWO HOURS........I like doing it for 24 hours or at least overnight but you might not have outside conditions where that would be safe for your pets, children and your neighbors pets & children.....    so  do choose to be safe and respect the hazards of gasoline.


----------



## skiptooth (Feb 16, 2021)

I'am not shure what everyone talking about ? but it sounds like what i did in the 80's when i restored cars! now i have a ultrasonic cleaner, simple green, water and run it through 3 cycles its done! its non toxic. love it....I did go back and read Boris and Vincev said i get it !!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 16, 2021)

Lately, I've been having luck with WD-40 Brand "Industrial Strength Degreaser" for tougher jobs. This is the stuff in the tall, metal spray can. I go to this stuff when I need something more than the norm. I use a metal bristled brush on the item after soaking in the degreaser. In many cases, WD-40 or kerosene or Simple Green will absolutely work. But I've come across some greases and oils that leave a very hard varnish-like finish on parts, and the varnish left over will really put up a fight. This degreaser and a metal bristle brush get rid of that varnish.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 16, 2021)

Berryman dip type carb solvent. 1 gallon can lasts a decade. Stinks. Bad. But, cleans dirty, greasy stuff about prefect. I always rinse in boiling water, and dump that in my rock garden to kill the dandelions. 
Cleans better than it kills dandelions.
Ted


----------

